# can't mount mac share on linux



## Racer D (Jun 6, 2003)

I've been using samba for some time now to mount mac shares on a linux machine. But since yesterday I just can't mount it anymore  this is what I get:

[root@localhost root]# mount -t smbfs //racer/share /racer/share -o username=*,password=*
18044: session setup failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)
SMB connection failed


I have tried ssh-ing with the same name and pass from the linux machine and it worked

I haven't made any changes to smb.conf

any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## Racer D (Jun 14, 2003)

for anyone stil having problems with this, I had to remove the line "encrypt passwords = True" from my smb.conf in order for it to work.

But another question comes to mind, is this a potential security risk? as samba does run inside my home network only...


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 14, 2003)

no it shouldnt pose a security problem if your behind a router for an internet connection unless you have network address translations taking place for you mac box for samba where someone could potentially monitor data being sent to you mac and if its plain text someone may be able to view it how they would go about doing that im not sure but if you dont have a nat set up for samba for you mac or linux box you should be all set.


----------

